# Single Cup Coffee Maker



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm considering getting a Mr. Coffee single cup coffee maker that uses the Kcups. Anyone have something similar? I'm single so I don't need to make a whole pot of coffee and I thought this might be a better option.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I live alone and use a Black & Decker 4 cup coffee maker. I like to top off and warm up my cup throughout the morning. I don't think you can do that with one of those Keurig type machines.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I use one of those plastic coffee funnels & a filter. Put filter in the funnel (cant thnk of the name of it) and add scoop of coffee. Pour boiling water over it. I think the funnell thing is made by melitta, not sure.
No keurig, no technology (well, the stove is technology, I guess)

I cant remember cost of the funnel, a friend gave it to me, when he saw me making espresso daily (which I still do sometimes) with a metal pot on the stove.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have a Breville Keurig (Kcup) machine. I got it because I only wanted to drink a cup or two of coffee a day. HOWEVER.... (LOL) it is so wonderful and convenient to brew a fresh cup of coffee in an instant whenever I want it, I find myself drinking 4 or 5 cups a day. It's EXPENSIVE... like about 60 cents a cup? I try and make myself feel better by composting the coffee grounds... ahem!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

_ had something similar to this at one point....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e-_-Coffee+Makers-_-Black+++Decker-_-96736115

I purchased an attachment that was not manufacture but was compatible to do the filter part...those single serve things are crazy expensive...I'm the only adult coffee drinker in the family...the kids don't get to drink much coffee 
_


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

CJ--they make a re-fillable Kcup thingy that you can fill with your own coffee blend.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> CJ--they make a re-fillable Kcup thingy that you can fill with your own coffee blend.


That's what I use. I decided to downsize from my Bunn because I only drink 2 or 3 cups of coffee a day. I like my Keurig. I really don't like the waste of the little plastic cups but I saw a hot apple cider K-cup that is really tempting me.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> ...those single serve things are crazy expensive...


That's why I was considering the Mr. Coffee model. It's supposed to have the same technology as the Keurig but half the price.


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Have you looked into the French Press coffee makers. They work real well for just a cup or two and you use regular coffee grounds and pour boiling water in and then "press" the grounds to the bottom with the filter thingy.


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

I second the French Press. They make one of the most wonderful coffees I have ever tasted and in my 60+ years that is a lot of coffee. Additional perks. We live in a wooded rural Indiana community where power outages are common for up to a week at a time. We have a gas stove so I can always readily boil water to pour into the French Press for wonderful coffee!! I keep 2 large French Press coffee makers just for those occasions. Otherwise we use the larger Bunn. I have never seen a French Press that makes more than maybe 2-3 mugs of coffee although the packaging says it make 8.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Our library has the Keurig drink maker. It is very nice for a single cup, but as someone else has said the cups are very expensive. 

I prefer the pour through kind of cones. I have a large one that pours into a thermos for everyday use and a smaller one-cup one for when I travel. Very easy and low tech. 

I've tried French press before and think my system makes a better flavoured coffee.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will look into the French Press since I have never heard of it before. I think I would do better with that than the cone system.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a Keurig and have for almost 2 years. I love it. A bit expensive but not bad since I usually only drink a couple of cups a day. I would waste a full pot and this way it is fresh and nothing is wasted. Can also use the My Kcup adapter if you want to save more and just use your own ground coffee as opposed to the more expensive K cups.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

We got my FIL the Mr. Coffee version last Christmas along with the re-usable cup since he grinds his own coffee. We got my MIL the hot cocoa cups since she doesn't drink coffee. They both love it.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Since I have been the only coffee drinker in my family for 20 years and I have a habit of trying to improve on even a good thing, I have tried every single serve option I have ever heard of.

Single serve drips
The single serve drips (tried different brands) always made the coffee to cool and then I needed to microwave to get hot coffee

keurig cups & keurig using refillable
I like the K Cups but they cost a lot and the refillable one seems like a pain and comes out weak.

 funnel type devive with filter that I pour boiling water over
probably the best for cost,ease of fixing & cleanup & taste
like this http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Filte...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1318648870&sr=1-27

a ball type thing that holds coffee grounds and you dunk it like a tea bag
always leaked coffee grounds. If they made one that didn't leak this would work I think.

french press
to complicated to handle before i have had my coffee

a travel thermal french press that you brew & drink & go with.
need to pull this back out and play with. worked ..& kept it hot. A bit tricky getting creamer into coffee while it was brewing so I could take it with me .

mr coffee 2-4 cup
may be second favorite. simple, good, hot..

a gold filter that you submerse and brew and remove

if below the water line it doesn't seem to brew quite right. drip worked better


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

I think the reason everyone seemingly agrees that the K-cup makes a great cup of coffee is that it is the first cup of a new can/bag of coffee every time. That is one reason the refillable filter isn't as good. After opening the can/bag of coffee the oxygen ages it. So, the last of the stuff isn't as good as that first pot you made. Every K-cup is fresh sealed coffee, so the first cup every single time.

I think better to limit myself to a single great cup, maybe two, than to not enjoy it so much.

my two cents, worth nothing more.

Karen


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

KarmaKar said:


> I think the reason everyone seemingly agrees that the K-cup makes a great cup of coffee is that it is the first cup of a new can/bag of coffee every time. That is one reason the refillable filter isn't as good. After opening the can/bag of coffee the oxygen ages it. So, the last of the stuff isn't as good as that first pot you made. Every K-cup is fresh sealed coffee, so the first cup every single time.
> 
> I think better to limit myself to a single great cup, maybe two, than to not enjoy it so much.
> 
> ...


I agree.

In order for the reusable K-cup to work you really need to grind it fresh. I also had to turn my grinder down to one of the finest settings in order to get a cup of coffee that is strong enough. I've found that I need to use different amounts of grounds depending on the beans I use. Most people probably don't want to fuss with their coffee that much every morning. :yawn: 

I have 2 wonderful cups of coffee every morning that are easily as good as anything I could buy in a coffee shop. We went camping last week and used a drip coffee maker with canned coffee. It was not very good. I was very excited to come home and have my first good cup of coffee this morning.


----------



## NCMama (Nov 5, 2011)

I also have a single sized Keurig and I love mine. I got that because I was making a pot of coffee and drinking to much at a time, with the keurig I can make just what I need and not waste a pot of coffee because I made to much. Karen S.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

NCMama said:


> I also have a single sized Keurig and I love mine. I got that because I was making a pot of coffee and drinking to much at a time, with the keurig I can make just what I need and not waste a pot of coffee because I made to much. Karen S.


We're looking at one also!

I have to limit my coffee intake, much as I love it and DH prefers just a cup a day.

I told him that we'll consider getting one when our coffee pot dies. y then, maybe they will be cheaper. For now, we just brew a scant 6 cups and that holds us through the day.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> We're looking at one also!
> 
> I have to limit my coffee intake, much as I love it and DH prefers just a cup a day.
> 
> I told him that we'll consider getting one when our coffee pot dies. y then, maybe they will be cheaper. For now, we just brew a scant 6 cups and that holds us through the day.



I was making 4 - 6 cups depending on the day in my Bunn. Then my Bunn had the dreaded leak issue. Bunn was nice enough to send me the repair kit for free but I went out and bought myself a Keurig before the repair kit arrived. DH now uses the repaired Bunn for work and I have my Keurig at home. We're both happy :happy2:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

DH was ready to run out and buy one. Then I reminded him that, in the morning, someone will have to refill the water and make the next cup of coffee!

We prep he coffee pot in the evening so that it just takes a pressing of a button in the AM and it's ready to go!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't forget to wait for black friday sales if looking for a single serve coffee maker


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a keurig but I dont drink coffee. I drink the tea cups. The chai latte is absolutely my favorite! Breakfast tea and Earl grey are all very good. I flavor my tea with coffee creamer. If you get a chance try the white chocolate raspberry creamer. Its only available during this time of year....its sooooo tasty!


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I tried one at a friends house I was not impressed. All it is in those little cups is instant coffee. The Kcup I did use with regular coffee just didn't taste right to me. Each person is different though.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My husband used the same B&D Brew and Go for 15 years. He only stopped because the filter pulled loose from the plastic. He has started using a full size pot but we waist so much coffee and it is expensive.

Going to try another Brew and Go for him for Christmas.


----------



## jessiesue (Jan 24, 2011)

While working at a motel, they switched the coffee makers in the rooms. So I got one that makes two cups. Very nice for when the hubby isn't home.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Well, if the OP doesn't think this topic has been talked to death (   ), I have a cheap little workhorse of a 4-cup Mr. Coffee. It probably cost less than $15.00 and work just fine. It makes about two 10 ounce servings at time.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I was a bit skeptical of the keurig machine, but my Yvonne wanted one.... I got over my skepticism really quick! I love it to pieces. Yep, if you buy the kcups they are more expensive, but we have the lil reusable thing.. dont know what its called but you put your own coffee in it and it works just like the kcups only lots cheaper. I get up in the morning, push the little button and have coffee in a few seconds. once in a while I will make a cup during the day too, but not often. The machine was expensive but it saves me money over time by not wasting so much.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

We got "The Scoop" last week. http://www.hamiltonbeach.com/products/new-products-the-scoop-single-serve-coffeemaker-49981.html

I hated throwing away the extra coffee and I also often wanted a second( or third) at different times in the day. We roast and grind our own coffee so I also do not like wasting it.

This was the solution. It has two baskets that you fill( no k cups etc) so we use our own coffee at the the strength we want. Fast and hot. I use to hate waiting for that first cup in the morning. It is also great because my husband and I get up a different times and we both get a fresh cup.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

As I was standing in line at the department store yesterday, three people bought Keurig coffee makers. There is a strong movement in the coffee world to downsize going on.


----------

